

Ask HN: How much time do you split between learning and doing?  - benreyes

As an entrepreneur/hacker/developer/other how much if at all do you focus on learning new skills while in a startup.<p>And how wide is what you learn. For example would you just focus on learning only the stuff you need to for your main area of focus or do you dedicate some time for learning non-related topics and skills that may come in handy in the future.<p>I am currently figuring out how much time I should be dedicating to learning non-programming skills and also what is a good split from building and looking at/learning new technologies.<p>When I come across people that are higher up in the "work environment" spectrum I have noticed that there are some people that seem shut out from learning new skills that are not a core focus of their job. And this seems to add up over time and they seem to have a "clueless", "out-of-date" attitude. Something I do not want to become.
======
agscala
Personally, I learn whatever is necessary to do what I'm currently working on
now well. When I know how to do that, I learn whatever might be useful in the
future.

